# Why is my breastmilk green??????



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

I had to be away from my DD yesterday, so I pumped and saved my milk. In the bottle it looked white. Now, one day later and frozen in a Medela milk storage bag...it has a definate green tinge! I have some frozen milk from 4 months ago (frozen in a Lansinoh bag) that looks creamy yellow. Should I be calling my lactation consultant? Has anyone else had this problem? Please tell me it's just the bag!!!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

It's *completely* normal for your breastmilk to be different colors. It all depends on what you have been eating







Maybe it _was_ greenish yesterday and you didn't notice.


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

nak

completely normal. mine changes colors all the time. most women experience this.

sometimes the tinge shows up more after the fat seperates a little.


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

Really?? I mean I've seen a blue tinge before, but not green. Anyone else have green milk? I think I'm going to call my lactation consultant.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennmiller* 
Really?? I mean I've seen a blue tinge before, but not green. Anyone else have green milk? I think I'm going to call my lactation consultant.

I see my milk every day for every feeding since I EPump. I have seen all colors under the rainbow, dark yellow, yellow, white, blueish, greenish. But a call to your LC to calm your nerves is always good.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Mine was super green after I switched vitamins. I had run out of prenatals and was taking a multi vitamin with a lot of stuff in it. Did you start taking any new supplements?


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

Mine has looked "blue" on many occasions


----------



## sophmama (Sep 11, 2004)

mine was green the morning after I had a martini?????


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

My first thought was "Wow cool!"

But I really wouldn't know what color mine is, even when I pumped DD got it as soon as I was done.


----------



## cats7494 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine has been green as well - it is completely normal!


----------



## polishprinsezz (Dec 31, 2006)

mine is green too. someone saw it in my freezer and asked wasnt it supposed to be white. i told him i was human and not a cow.i dont know why this happens either.


----------



## Maple Leaf Mama (Jul 2, 2004)

Last year on MDC a mother picked their Dc up from the sitters-along with the leftover milk bottles. Her milk was pink. Really pink. She was understandably upset and if I recall even paid for it to e lab tested, which if I recall showed nothing. Her obvious concern was that it had been tampered with.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennmiller* 
Really?? I mean I've seen a blue tinge before, but not green. Anyone else have green milk? I think I'm going to call my lactation consultant.

If your milk can be blue, why do you think it's weird for it to be green? Mine is tinged green when I take my vitamins, when I eat brocolli, etc....it's perfectly normal.


----------



## jennmiller (Jun 28, 2005)

Whew!! I feel so much better!! I'm vegan and eat a lot of mineral-rich, leafy-greens and sea veggies so that's probably it. I haven't pumped much since DD was tiny and having nursing difficulties, so I haven't had many chances to inspect my breastmilk. Thanks for the reassurance mamas!


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm glad you feel better about it now.


----------

